
Redwood: The Future of the FoundationDB Storage Engine - tepidandroid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlus1Z7TVTI
======
tepidandroid
Key takeaways:

\- Higher write throughput

\- Key-prefix compression

\- Long-running read transactions

Additional comments about trade-offs of the new design:

[https://forums.foundationdb.org/t/discussion-thread-for-
new-...](https://forums.foundationdb.org/t/discussion-thread-for-new-storage-
engine-ideas/101/22)

------
polskibus
Anyone (apart from Apple and Snowflake) using FoundationDB in production? What
are your use cases?

Seems to me like FoundationDB can be a good replacement to Zookeeper or etcd.
Is that correct?

~~~
kjeetgill
I think it would be more accurate to say you could build a basic Zookeeper on
top of FoundationDB rather than use it as a replacement.

It depends on what level you're using Zookeeper at. Because it's fairly trival
to slap together a consistent store on top of FundationDB because, well that's
what it is.

But if you need ephemeral nodes tired to heartbeated sessions and sequentially
consistent set of watches to be triggered... Well that's quite a bit harder.

I'm less familiar with etcd, but I suspect the devil is in the details.

